# Oysterbreath tour of south Florida



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

As luck would have it, my place of employment is sending me out to a few sites over the course of the next 10 days. I will be VERY busy from 7am to 6pm most days but I will be on the prowl for a quick soaking of the ol fly rod! I WANT to catch peacock, snakehead, and maybe snook! I'll be in Pembroke Pines, Doral, Miami (33194 zip area), Florida City (33034), Big Pine, Immokalee, Ft Myers, Punta Gorda, and a few other inland spots. I'll only have a couple hours to play at each of these locations but play I will. If anyone is willing to "shout-out" a few easy to access "right off the road-fly rod accessible" spots to hit I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

If you're going to be in Miami on Tuesday(tomorrow),Wednesday, or maybe even Thursday, I can probably put you on a bone on fly..... with a good possibility of a snook.

hit me up 3058041331.
I'm planning on going out to the spot myself. 
It's on foot. fishing from 6ish to sundown. 

I can also give you the scoop on some peacock bass up in the Pembroke Pines area.


----------

